# Anyone having trouble with delays in ordring a new cam from the manufacturer?



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Sevearl weeks ago I ordred a new cam directly from Lunati, gave me a good price with PayPal. So far no FedEx at the door wth a camshaft. Right away Lunati sent me a confirmaton of my order but no contact since despite me sending several emails (where's my cam?).
A friend ordered a new cam from Comp over 6 weeks ago and nada. No response either. I know Comp recently acquired Lunati. The Lunati Voodoo cams were designed by the late Harold Brookshire and I've always had great performance from the Voodoo's.
In a similar vein, i ordered some parts from Butler two weeks ago and they just arrived today. Normally Butler stuff comes in 2-3 days. Butler did correspond with me and said the delay was due to the Colonial Pipeline shutdown (by our Russkie friends) affecting their suppliers and also FedEx.

Still the Lunati/Comp orders were placed long before the pipeline fiasco. Saw on another forum where a guy was having cam problems receiving his order for a Howards cam. Summit's web site shows my Voodoo cam as "unavailable". Anyone heard anything about what's going on with "vanishing" cams?

Thanks


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Unless it’s still dealing with shutdowns from last year. It will probably be mid 2022 or later if it ever gets back to normal 👎


----------



## Datold1 (Nov 27, 2018)

Just had my 70 455 built; got a Comp roller cam but they didn't have lifters. Talked with the shop and they said they were having trouble getting 
small block Chevy stuff, The shop got a set of Morel lifters but then the push rods had to be changed.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

My builder was a Pontiac guy, and he did a roller, with Morel lifters. Then used the pushrods with oil restrictions. Made no sense at the time, but apparently, it's a super cool mod. Now I have no VC leaks, and I can run the engine with VCs on... No oil shooting all over the place.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

FYI, yes I've heard that cam blanks were tough to get. All raw materials are coming from overseas. People often get confused nowadays, largeley due to tricky marketing, but "Made in America", actually means "Made Overseas, Assembled in America".


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

This is pretty common right now. Things that used to be immediate now take a bunch of time. I ran into this same issue when I ordered my heads. The valves were on back order for 9 months. I ended up having to use a different grade valve to keep the project moving along. I ordered a pair of RA manifolds back in March and am still waiting for them. I spoke with the guys at RARE and was originally told that I would be looking at sometime in May. I'll be happy to have them by August to have the car back on the road by the fall, which is a full year later than I originally expected.

I got lucky with everything else. I ordered the cam, timing set, and everything else to assemble my engine last summer.

This isn't unique to the car world. I work for a plastics manufacturer and we have had a ton of raw material shortages this year.


----------



## NOS Only (Nov 14, 2017)

Tons of factors all related to Covid. A friend of mine has been waiting for his Littlefield blower since October.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your input/info. I had no idea that this was the problem and so damn widespread. I gues the manufacturers have too many emails about the delays to even begin to answer them (and their email servers have probably crashed). I guess i'll just hang onto my copy of my order and hope Santa will be bringing it on 12/25/2021. (Although 2022 probably is very realistic) Plenty of other work to do on the old Pontiac in the interim.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

1968gto421 said:


> Thanks everyone for your input/info. I had no idea that this was the problem and so damn widespread. I gues the manufacturers have too many emails about the delays to even begin to answer them (and their email servers have probably crashed). I guess i'll just hang onto my copy of my order and hope Santa will be bringing it on 12/25/2021. (Although 2022 probably is very realistic) Plenty of other work to do on the old Pontiac in the interim.



Has anyone priced a sheet of plywood lately? $66.00 a sheet. If that isn't price gouging I don't know what is - but they blame it on shortages.

At my workplace and most all shops and trucking companies I frequent, they are all looking for help and can't get any in spite of some of the high wages being offered.

We just put a front axle under a Walmart trailer. Took 3 months for it to come in. This is just one example, but there are other parts we have to wait on for months and in the meantime, the trailer sits dead in the water making no money. Our factory/assembly line in Georgia is said to have 300 employees when fully operating. They only have 75. They make 2 trailers a day. Customers are told their orders won't be filled until next year sometime and because of this production slowdown of ours and other trailer manufacturers, you can't find used trailers and when you do, some go for as high as the new ones. We have a real problem trying to buy used trailers for resale and when we get one in a refurb it, it goes right out the door.

If we ever were attacked by a foreign country, we would not have the resources to gear up and make military equipment fast enough to fight back.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

PontiacJim said:


> Has anyone priced a sheet of plywood lately? $66.00 a sheet. If that isn't price gouging I don't know what is - but they blame it on shortages.
> 
> At my workplace and most all shops and trucking companies I frequent, they are all looking for help and can't get any in spite of some of the high wages being offered.
> 
> ...


Funny you mention the price of wood. I had to buy a few 2x8x8 boards to build "cheep" extender ramps for my car trailer. It cost me $80 for 4 boards. Just a year ago it would have been half that. I would have waited but I needed the ramps to load my junker stock car for this weekend. The speedway has been closed for a year so there was no way I was going to miss over a few boards.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Jared said:


> Funny you mention the price of wood. I had to buy a few 2x8x8 boards to build "cheep" extender ramps for my car trailer. It cost me $80 for 4 boards. Just a year ago it would have been half that. I would have waited but I needed the ramps to load my junker stock car for this weekend. The speedway has been closed for a year so there was no way I was going to miss over a few boards.


Yep, I actually filed a "price gouging" complaint with the NC states Attorney General. I know it won't go anywhere, but I felt I needed to voice my disfavor. Houses are also going up stupid because of the "wood shortage." I see people getting stuck overpaying on homes as well.

On anther note. my duaghter goes to the Seekonk Speedway as they are having a Memorial Day race there this weekend. I'll get a few pictures she will send me.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

PontiacJim said:


> Yep, I actually filed a "price gouging" complaint with the NC states Attorney General. I know it won't go anywhere, but I felt I needed to voice my disfavor. Houses are also going up stupid because of the "wood shortage." I see people getting stuck overpaying on homes as well.
> 
> On anther note. my duaghter goes to the Seekonk Speedway as they are having a Memorial Day race there this weekend. I'll get a few pictures she will send me.


Sorry in advance for high jacking this thread.

That's what I have the junker class car for. Funny thing is the delay in getting the last parts for the Pontiac gave me time to finish the prep on the "racecar". I finished working on it on Friday. They ran the event last night even though it was raining so I was glad I had it ready in time. I snapped a few pictures of the car this morning before I unloaded it. I got home pretty late and it was dark so I pulled in and parked. If your daughter was there yesterday you can tell her you know the guy who was overheating before the enduro drag races. I smoked up a good bit of the infield. I have some more work to do on it.

Side, side note. I live less than three miles from Seekonk Speedway. You can hear the track from my house when they are running the typical Saturday night stock car classes.


----------



## aseyc (Aug 26, 2020)

I dont live in the US however I can assure you here in Europe things have also slowed down. Maybe not so much as in the US (I have a lot of parts currently waiting to be sent) but what used to arrive in a few days from within an EU country is now taking a few weeks.

Personally I think COVID is being used as a bit of an excuse and some people are getting used to the fact of 'working' from home or not working at all. Here people who 'cannot' work or cannot 'work' from home are being given a bare minimum income by the government and I suspect that some of them are 'ok with it'.....


----------



## Gtowally (Jan 19, 2019)

Datold1 said:


> Just had my 70 455 built; got a Comp roller cam but they didn't have lifters. Talked with the shop and they said they were having trouble getting
> small block Chevy stuff, The shop got a set of Morel lifters but then the push rods had to be changed.


I just had an issue with bad lifters from comp in my 66 389 tri-power, my engine builder gave me a new set and I found 3 bad ones in that set so I went and bought a set of Howard’s, that solved my problems. While we were going back and forth about the comp lifters he showed me one he had to change in a big block Chevy...looked like someone put it in a vice and beat it with a sledge hammer, he said the weird part was it didn’t damage the cam at all, it’s like that 1 lifter was made out of lead. Just FYI....


----------



## NOS Only (Nov 14, 2017)

aseyc said:


> I dont live in the US however I can assure you here in Europe things have also slowed down. Maybe not so much as in the US (I have a lot of parts currently waiting to be sent) but what used to arrive in a few days from within an EU country is now taking a few weeks.
> 
> Personally I think COVID is being used as a bit of an excuse and some people are getting used to the fact of 'working' from home or not working at all. Here people who 'cannot' work or cannot 'work' from home are being given a bare minimum income by the government and I suspect that some of them are 'ok with it'.....


Hmmm......

How many cams have you seen casted and/or ground at "home"?


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

I have several Milwaukee tools and they use a twist lock cord. I ordered a cord in Feb still no cord. It costs $25 tools are useless without the cord. They keep putting me off .asking if I want my money back


----------

